# Soo Atlantics



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be up there this weekend running steelhead rods and light line for atlantics off of dipsy divers and downriggers. I was thinking of attaching some Shad Raps and rapalas. Any other suggestions?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would try standard stinger spoons in natural colors. Have worked for me before. Maybe try hot-n-tots too.

Redneckman


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll be up there sometime next week or week after. Will be using inline planers w/spoon and shallow stickbaits. Don't know how line shy they are, but have 14lb. on walleye rods. Do they prefer a faster troll like the kings, or slower like walleye?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

If you're in a boat, think shallow and fluoro.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would try a faster troll. Always can mix it up though.

Redneckman


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Not to get off the topic, but is that what they fish for at the soo in the rapids by the bridge?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Depending on the time of the year they will fish for Atlantic salmon, chinook salmon, coho salmon, pink salmon and steelhead.

Redneckman


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

i plan on going to college at lake superior state so im gonna have to learn about some of the places to fish up there


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

man vs. fish said:


> i plan on going to college at lake superior state so im gonna have to learn about some of the places to fish up there


Same here I just got back from my visit last week. Hope to get sme good fishing in up there.


----------



## WeaponOfBassDestruction (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm close to Detroit thinking about making the trip up north at the end of August. Is there any wading oppurtunitys in the St. Marys that time of year?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The St. Mary's river is a very large river. If you do want to wade and fish the river you would have to fish the rapids which would mean you have to buy a canadian license and cross the boarder to fish. Other than the rapids I do not know of a place were you could wade and be productive.

Redneckman


----------



## silverstreak (Nov 30, 2010)

WeaponOfBassDestruction said:


> I'm close to Detroit thinking about making the trip up north at the end of August. Is there any wading oppurtunitys in the St. Marys that time of year?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

The Atlantic fishing would be alot better if the power house would let the water run. To many holes are shut off. The fish seem scatterd unless you can hook up to a hole that has water flowing out.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Coming up Monday and tenting it at the soo locks campground. So far will be alone, so anyone who want to ride in a beat up old 14' boat, and give me some tips is more than welcome Pm me for cell#.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Plans changed, won't be making the trip now:sad: Guess the Atlantics will have to wait till next summer. I will there on Sept. 10 though for the pinks and kings. Have a week vac.then Thanks to everyone for all the advise and tips. I will give it a go next year.


----------

